
Jumio Investors and Facebook Co-Founder/ Investor in Spat - blockchainprot
http://on.wsj.com/1TeilWK
======
blockchainprot
Woah. I would read this first before ever taking money from this investor or
someone like him.

This kind of commentary about other investors is pretty rare let alone in the
WSJ. Being accused of "thievery" or this kind of behavior. by co investors is
fairly shocking.

